# Μα τι θα πει "συλλήβδην";



## nickel (Nov 25, 2008)

Το πιο ακατάλληλο παράδειγμα που μπορείς να δώσεις για τη λέξη είναι αυτό που δίνει το παπυρολεξικό: _Τους οδήγησαν συλλήβδην στο τμήμα_. Οπότε θα σκεφτεί ο άλλος «τους συνέλαβαν και τους οδήγησαν στο τμήμα»! Άλλα λεξικά είναι πιο εύστοχα: _Τους έβρισε συλλήβδην. Δεν μπορείς να χαρακτηρίζεις μια ολόκληρη επαγγελματική τάξη συλλήβδην εκμεταλλευτές_.

Πού μου ήρθε μεσημεριάτικα; Ο Βασ. Αργυρόπουλος ξέθαψε και μας θύμισε το διάλογο στην απολογία του Χριστόδουλου Ξηρού με τον εισαγγελέα και τον πρόεδρο της έδρας. Απολαύστε:

Β. ΜΑΡΚΗΣ: Σας ρώτησε σχετικά ο κ. Εφέτης αλλά θα το συνεχίσω λίγο εγώ. Ξεκινήσατε έτσι την απολογία σας, στην οποία μου κάνει εντύπωση το εξής και θα σας πω τι μου κάνει εντύπωση. Διαβάσατε ως κείμενο ακόμα και το πού έχετε γεννηθεί κύριε. Γιατί;
Χ. ΞΗΡΟΣ: Σας είπα, κ. Μαρκή, εγώ δεν είμαι κανένας έμπειρος ρήτορας. Είμαι ένας απλός άνθρωπος του λαού και επειδή τόσο καιρό που παρακολουθώ την διαδικασία βλέπω ότι παραφυλάτε σαν ύαινες να αρπαχτείτε και από μία παραμικρή λέξη που θα πούμε έτσι εν τη ρύμη του λόγου κατά λάθος, προτίμησα τον γραπτό λόγο γι’ αυτό, γι’ αυτό ακριβώς.
Β. ΜΑΡΚΗΣ: Μέχρι εκεί είναι πολύ λογικό αυτό που μου λέτε. Αλλά για να δούμε ένας απλός άνθρωπος του λαού....
Χ. ΞΗΡΟΣ: Για να εκφράσω πιο οργανωμένα τις σκέψεις μου και τις απόψεις μου.
Β. ΜΑΡΚΗΣ: Ακούστε, ένας απλός άνθρωπος του λαού που δεν έχει την δυνατότητα να εκφραστεί και που....
Χ. ΞΗΡΟΣ: Δεν είπα αυτό κ. Εισαγγελέα.
Β. ΜΑΡΚΗΣ: Αλλά;
Χ. ΞΗΡΟΣ: Είπα, προτίμησα αυτόν τον τρόπο για να είμαι πιο οργανωμένος. Δεν είπα ότι δεν έχω την δυνατότητα να εκφραστώ.
Β. ΜΑΡΚΗΣ: Επειδή χρησιμοποιήσατε ως επιχείρημα ότι είναι κατασκευασμένες οι απολογίες σας γιατί χρησιμοποιήθηκαν κάποιες φράσεις, […]
Χ. ΞΗΡΟΣ: Δεν δήλωσα αγράμματος κ. Εισαγγελέα. Έχω τελειώσει το Γυμνάσιο το εξατάξιο και μια ανώτερη σχολή.
Β. ΜΑΡΚΗΣ: Άρα λοιπόν όλα αυτά που μας λέτε, είπατε στάθμευσε ή χρησιμοποιήσατε μια λέξη καθαρευουσιάνικη στην απολογία σας, εδώ πέρα θέλω να επισημάνω 35 φράσεις σας καθαρευουσιάνικες, αυστηρά καθαρευουσιάνικες.
Χ. ΞΗΡΟΣ: Εγώ τελείωσα το Γυμνάσιο το 1976, το εξατάξιο. Μέχρι τότε ήταν καθιερωμένη η καθαρεύουσα και όλες οι εργασίες μας γινόταν στην καθαρεύουσα.
Β. ΜΑΡΚΗΣ: Εκεί μάθατε το «συλλήβδην», το «πόσο μάλλον», το «ήσσονος σημασίας»....
Χ. ΞΗΡΟΣ: Όσο και να σας φαίνεται παράξενο εκεί τα έμαθα.
Β. ΜΑΡΚΗΣ: Το «κατά κόρον».....
Χ. ΞΗΡΟΣ: Βεβαίως εκεί τα έμαθα. Θέλω να προσθέσω ότι τελειώνοντας το Γυμνάσιο δεν σταμάτησα να διαβάζω ξαφνικά, συνέχισα.
Β. ΜΑΡΚΗΣ: Προς τιμήν σας.
ΕΙΣΑΓΓΕΛΕΑΣ: Αυτό το «συλλήβδην» επ’ ευκαιρία επειδή το ξέχασα μπορείτε να μου το θυμίσετε;
Χ. ΞΗΡΟΣ: Τι να σας θυμίσω ακριβώς.
ΕΙΣΑΓΓΕΛΕΑΣ: Τι πάει να πει «συλλήβδην»;
Χ. ΞΗΡΟΣ: Θεωρώ αστεία την ερώτησή σας.
ΠΡΟΕΔΡΟΣ: Δεν κάνει να πείτε έτσι. Δεν θέλω να απαντήσω πείτε. Να σεβόμαστε ο ένας τον άλλον.
Χ. ΞΗΡΟΣ: Δεν κάνει να μου κάνει τέτοιες ερωτήσεις.
ΕΙΣΑΓΓΕΛΕΑΣ: Αν μπορείτε να απαντήσετε, σας ρωτώ. Τι πάει να πει «συλλήβδην»;
Χ. ΞΗΡΟΣ: Δίνω εξετάσεις στα ελληνικά, κ. Εισαγγελέα;
ΕΙΣΑΓΓΕΛΕΑΣ: Όχι, βέβαια. Κατηγορούμενος είστε, απολογείστε.
Χ. ΞΗΡΟΣ: Έτσι είχα την εντύπωση κι εγώ.
ΕΙΣΑΓΓΕΛΕΑΣ: «Συλλήβδην» τι είναι;
Χ. ΞΗΡΟΣ: Να σας πω τι σημαίνει και «ορυμαγδός»;
ΕΙΣΑΓΓΕΛΕΑΣ: Εγώ θέλω το «συλλήβδην».
Χ. ΞΗΡΟΣ: Δεν θα απαντήσω. Γράψτε, κ. Γραμματέα, δεν θα απαντήσω τι σημαίνει «συλλήβδην».
ΕΙΣΑΓΓΕΛΕΑΣ: Αφού αγνοείτε δεν απαντάτε.
Χ. ΞΗΡΟΣ: Δεν είπα ότι αγνοώ, είπα δεν θέλω να απαντήσω. Το θεωρώ υποτιμητικό που με ρωτάτε.
Β. ΜΑΡΚΗΣ: Καλά, κ. κατηγορούμενε. Εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν θέλω τίποτε άλλο.
Χ. ΞΗΡΟΣ: Πάντως ήμουν ξεκάθαρος σε αυτό, κ. Μαρκή. Είπα ότι ναι μεν χρησιμοποιώ λέξεις της καθαρεύουσας αλλά ποτέ δεν θα έλεγα «πάω να σταθμεύσω το μηχανάκι μου ή το αυτοκίνητό μου». Θα έλεγα «πάω να παρκάρω» όπως λέει όλος ο κόσμος, γιατί μέσα στον κόσμο ζω εγώ, δεν ζω σε καμία γυάλα.
Β. ΜΑΡΚΗΣ: Κύριε κατηγορούμενε, σας λέω ευθέως τι εντύπωση μου δημιουργήθηκε.
Χ. ΞΗΡΟΣ: Ότι μου τα έγραψαν άλλοι;
Β. ΜΑΡΚΗΣ: Ότι διαβάσατε ένα κείμενο που σας τα έγραψε κάποιος άλλος.
Χ. ΞΗΡΟΣ: Εάν ήταν αυτό γεγονός, κ. Αναπληρωτή Εισαγγελέα, θα φρόντιζα να απαλείψω τουλάχιστον αυτές τις φράσεις που θα με κάρφωναν. Δεν θα έλεγα «θεόμενος» [sic]. Αλλά απ΄ ότι βλέπετε και στον προφορικό λόγο τα ίδια χρησιμοποιώ.
Β. ΜΑΡΚΗΣ: Είστε πολύ καλός, πράγματι.
ΕΙΣΑΓΓΕΛΕΑΣ: «Συλλήβδην» πάντως δεν μου είπατε…​


----------



## dominotheory (Nov 24, 2014)

τσουβαλιαστά

Συλλαμβάνεις *τσουβαλιαστά και αδιάκριτα* διαδηλωτές μήπως και σου κάτσει και βρεις και κανένα Μπακούνιν από το σωρό.
http://bluesundertheredsun.blogspot.gr/2010/03/blog-post_15.html


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2014)

Ε, να προσθέσουμε τότε στο νήμα το «*(γενικώς και) αδιακρίτως*».

Κάποιοι δεν αποκλείεται να διατηρούν τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε _αδιακρίτως_ (=χωρίς διάκριση, χωρίς εξαίρεση) και _αδιάκριτα_ (=χωρίς διακριτικότητα, χωρίς τακτ). Το ΛΝΕΓ έχει και σχετικό πλαισιάκι. Το Χρηστικό δίνει και τις δύο σημασίες στο _αδιάκριτα_, χωρίς σχόλια.


----------

